

Argentine ISPs Use Bazooka to Kill Fly - srl
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/08/argentina-isps-ip-overblocking

======
MichaelApproved
Isn't this about cost? It's cheaper to have a router filter out an IP address
than it is to have the router inspect the traffic and filter it based on URL.

------
dasil003
What other way is there to block a website that can't be circumvented by
changing DNS servers?

~~~
icebraining
Deep packet inspection. More specifically, either block DNS requests for those
domains or the actual HTTP requests.

~~~
guelo
Right, so if an ISP doesn't have the capability to do that kind of blocking
then the only way to comply with the court order is to null route blogspot.com

~~~
ToastOpt
Or, more accurately, the IP address it resolves to. The ISP is primarily in
the business of moving IP packets; domain names do not appear at the IP layer.

(they also provide DNS services; they could disable resolution of
blogspot.com, is that what you meant?)

------
jrockway
This seems like a poor way to censor the Internet. Can't Google trivially
change what address hosts Blogger in about 5 seconds?

(Also, the site in question seems pretty interesting. A wikileaks-alike?)

~~~
wslh
There is another tragicomic story about McDonald's Argentina removing the Big
Mac (from the list) because the Government wants to hide the inflation index
that will be revealed comparing to the Big Mac Index.

See:

\- The Big Mac Index: Case of the Mysterious Disappearing Big Mac in Buenos
Aires [http://localbuenosaires.wordpress.com/2011/05/13/the-big-
mac...](http://localbuenosaires.wordpress.com/2011/05/13/the-big-mac-index-
case-of-the-mysterious-disappearing-big-mac-in-buenos-aires/) (read the
comments)

\- <http://www.economist.com/node/18587317>

------
nixusg
One more reason to have your own IP addresses.

~~~
sp332
It's harder to administer a blog yourself than to host it on Blogger. Can you
host a blogger.com blog from your own IP?

~~~
ars
You could redirect (at the IP level or proxy) all traffic from your IP to the
real blogger IP.

In fact maybe someone with bandwidth could do that for Argentina to help them
out ;)

------
billpg
So my website is banned in Argentina? Cool!

